

A New Roadmap for Lotus - percept
http://lucaguidi.com/2015/01/01/a-new-roadmap-for-lotus.html

======
zirkonit
A solid project with very little visibility – I, for one, heard about it only
with this post!

Good luck to Luca and the Lotus team in 2015!

